
Ask HN: Recycling center – 3rd world country - jforjuancho
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a young software engineering, living in a third world country. I love my country, but it worries me that we have no recycling practices whatsoever - and I want to try to change that (as much as I can), but I don&#x27;t know where to start ... I have zero knowledge about recycling and operating any kind of business.<p>- Should I pursue something like an MBA? Or maybe an specialized Engineering degree?
- Are there any global institutions I can reach out for help&#x2F;guidance?
- Are there any stories of people that have done the same and succeed?<p>Thanks, and happy rest of the day
======
cimmanom
Find the contact info of as many people as you can who operate recycling
centers (in other countries as necessary). Call or email all of them to ask
for an "informational interview" (basically, a chance to ask them questions
about their business and their role, what the job is like, how they got there,
how a recycling center works, etc).

If you contact 50 people, chances are one or two will get back to you. They'll
know better than random software entrepreneurs what's involved in starting a
recycling center and what your next steps might be.

~~~
jforjuancho
Thanks, will try that

